# can this help with ibs(C) ??



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone







. I am new here. It is great to have such support aroung here. I am pregnant 5 months and I started with an ibs attack on my first month. Severe stomach bloating, gas up and down, and severe straining on a daily basis. My symptoms are constant. I had 2 other attacks some years ago with the same symptoms which lasted several months. Now I find myself with this present attack and feel miserable. I do not know when it will go away. I had to go on antidepressants (paxil). My mother ordered for me the tapes audio 100. I should be getting them this week. I was just wondering if these tapes also helps ibs with purely constipation , I never had diarhea. I rarely read about cases with constipation being helped and this is why I ask. I thought it was maybe because it does not help much wih constipation. I hope I am wrong . Because I need to get my life back to normal especially with a baby on my way. Thank you for listening. NM


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi NancyWelcome to the BB, and congrats on your baby to be!I do know that pregnancy can sometimes change IBS symptom patterns, so keep this in mind as you progress. If you visit the www.ibscds.com site, and look at the program page: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.html - it will show you the charts with Constipation listed and the success rate there.We have had many who have been helped with C with Mike's program - here is a sampling of people who have posted in the past:Every one is different for the time it takes to see some improvement, so don't despair, improvement is not always seen after just a few sessions, but it is gradual. Here are some folks from the success thread that have been helped with Mike's program for improvement with C (Constipation) and bloating: And do a search for more information as well.Hope this is helpful to you! All the best! ~ Marilyn ================================================I finished listening to Mike's tapes in March 2000. Prior to that I alternated C&D, with constipation and pain lasting 3 days at a time, and a lot of bloating. I rarely am constipated now, and only have pain around my period. Bloating is also to a minimum.I've found that the tapes have helped other areas of my life, also. I tend to hold my stress in my lower back, and now when I feel the tension in that portion I do self-hypnosis and it relaxes the muscles to the point they don't go into spasms.I'm extrememly lucky because I had only had IBS for about a year before doing these tapes, and so was able to nip it in the bud before it got worse. I listen to a tape or two once a week now just to relax. JeanG =================================================From LGbefore I started the tapes I was constipated all the time, I suffered from almostdialy nausea that would not let up, even woth motilium (a drug designed to eliminatenausea, whatever the cause), I got a lot of bloating - to the extent that my clothes wouldno longer fit by mid/late afternoon, cramping pains, especially in my lower right side,lots of flatulence, and almost more importantly I felt miserable most of the time. Itseeemd that there was not much else in life except was I going to be able to 'go' todayand even if I did would it bring relief or would I still feel like htere should be more, wouldI be able ot fit into my clothes and be comfortable etc etc. After doing the tapes I nowfeel alot more positive, I can remeber now what a good day is and can keep this ismind when things arn't so good. Yes I still have bad days, but they arnt as bad or asfrequent. The incomplete evacuation feeling is almost never there, and I very rarely feelsick any more (this is great!). the bloating is less now, and I pass less gas.I got quite dispondant when I was doing the tapes because I didnt really feel any thingwas changing until about 60 -70 days, but I emailed Mike and he was good enough toreply and keep me on track.This late action is probaly the reason why I like to carry on with the tapes now, plus Icant really understand how or why the effect of 100 days would last forever wothoutsome revison. After 11 years of having this thing and trying most things I have read about on hteseBBs (including elimination diets, wheat free, dairy free, antidepressants, homeopathy,yogs, fibre suppliments, low fibre diet, high fibre diet, linseeds, laxatives, bulkingagents, stool softeners.....de da de dah) I can honestly say that Mikes tapes have beenthe most beneficial thing I ve done, so well worth the time and money.Ugh, keep on witht the tapes, if you find they help even a little id say when you reach100 days go back and start them again. Keep at it. I personally dont think that iBS isentirely brain-gut, but I think it does play a large part in it, even if only as a consequencerather than a cause.================================================From Scotcat-UK,About a year ago I was suffering very badly with IBS-Constipation and was in constant pain. (I'dsuffered on and off for many years but never with continuous pain lasting many weeks)After finding this website, I phoned up for the IBS tapes and spoke to Mike personally.Although I was very sceptical that they would work, I was getting so desperate that Iwould have tried anything! It must have taken about three weeks before I started to feel any real benefit from thetapes, although I was enjoying doing them anyway as it gave me some time through theday to switch off and relax. I finished the tapes in late September and, by then, all myIBS symptoms had gone. Before I started the tapes, my IBS used to flare up when Iwould go round to friends' for a meal. I had even been known to resort to lying down flatin their bathroom in an effort to get some relief from the pain. Now I can enjoy myevenings out without worrying any more. In the 6 months since I have finished the tapes, I have had only occasional, mildcramping, but it has always gone after a day or so. I've even had a major holiday toFlorida without any symptoms. When I'm feeling stressed at work or home, I make timeto listen to my favourite session(s) again, and that always helps. What I'm trying to sayis please stick with the tapes if you are trying them. It might not be instant but it certainlydoes work. I'd also like to say thanks to Mike - you've turned my life around.================================================From Jane 93Yes they (Mike's tapes) helped me a lot..I rarely get C any more and therefore the gas is reduced...depending on what I eat. I found relief pretty early on and its been several years and I still feel good. I beleive it helps me relax my belly and so therefore helps get rid of C.================================================ Hi everyone! I finished my tapes in early June and have also found benefit from them. (Sorry I haven't been around)As an IBS-Constipation and GERD person, I've noticed that the constant urging to go during the day has slowed tremendously. I also feel less anxious. I feel that my bowel, in general, is less sensitive too -- it reacts less to the everyday stresses of life.Anyways, I continue to listen to the tapes regularly in no particular order (just whatever I like). Still hoping for more improvement as time goes on.Thanks,ng=========================================


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Marilyn,Marilyn , two more questions; in which way can pregnancy change ibs symptoms and do you think audio100 can still work even though I am pregnant? This is a great sight. Good job. Once again a million thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy,You are welcome.Pregnancy itself can cause changes in the digestive system in people who do not have IBS - the most common being constipation and "heartburn." This doesn't mean it will be a factor for you, but it could be. Seeing as your IBS symptom is constipation, the pregnancy may make it seem more pronounced - that is, you could be doing very well as far as IBS improvement, but it will be "masked" by being pregnant.However, here is the good news!!! By doing the IBS Audio Program during your pregnancy, you will be having the best chance not only to get started on your IBS symptoms, but also, it will help you have a more relaxed time with your pregnancy - as it works on your life, stressors, thoughts, etc. as a whole person - so you will have the best of both worlds. So, yes, it can work while you are pregnant, and the program will take care of the most important areas of your life first - so keep with it, don't despair if it seems at first you are not progressing - though, I personally think it will help you through it. I first did the program while I was recouperating from several surgeries, and it helped me deal with the stress I was having there first, then it addressed the IBS - so just trust in yourself to know everything will be helped in the order needed.And lastly, the great thing about HT, is that there are absolutely no negative side effects - the only side effects are better sleep and a more calm and relaxed feeling!So enjoy your journey - and all the very best to you. If you have any other questions or concerns, never hesitate to ask.Be well! ~ Marilyn














http://uuhsc.utah.edu/healthinfo/pediatric...nant/digest.htm What changes occur in the digestive system during pregnancy?Hormones of pregnancy can affect the digestive system. The hormone progesterone, which causes smooth muscle relaxation, often causes relaxation and slowing of digestion in the stomach and the small and large intestines. The gallbladder is also affected with delayed emptying that can increase the chances of gallstone formation. Many of the digestive discomforts of pregnancy, such as morning sickness (nausea or vomiting), constipation, and heartburn are all related to the relaxed tone and slowed action of the digestive system.The growing uterus itself can affect the digestive system. As the uterus grows, it can compress or even obstruct some of the parts of the digestive tract. This can lead to slowed movement of food and constipation. Increasing fluids, regular exercise, and increasing the fiber in your diet are some of the ways to prevent constipation. Always consult your physician before taking any medication for this condition.


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks once again Marilyn!


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

I got the cds yesterday . I started them as soon as I got it. Today i did it again and i was wondering whether it was normal to drift away with my thoughts ie I may occassionally think of other things? Also , how does one notice change happenning, is it so gradual that one is not aware of the immediate change? Thanks a lot for the support.


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Can hypnosis help for pelvic floor dysfunction, just curious?? Thank you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy,Glad you received your program - over the years of development of the program, these sorts of questions come up all the time. The first day you listen to the introduction, CD 1, Track 1, and then the next track, which is session 1. In the Commentary Introduction, as well as session one, Mike explains that it is perfectly natural for your thoughts to wander onto other things. As you progress with the program, you most likely will gradually get away from this, and focus better. Some folks fall asleep, and don't "remember" what was said, but the subconscious mind takes in everything, whether your thoughts are wandering or you fall asleep, and you are still getting the therapy as needed.Take a peek at the other informational threads in this forum for more info, and also look on the Frequently Asked Questions page on: www.ibscds.com.Many people find the improvement to be subtle and gradual - one day they realize that they haven't had IBS symptoms for a while - it just sort of "dawns" on them. Others have found about 2 weeks into the program a marked improvement - some even within days. Then there are a few who felt better months later. It all depends upon individual circumstances, such as are you in a highly stressed environment, how long you have had the condition, how severe, other things, health issues, going on - because the IBS Audio program incorporates processes which lets the subconcsious deal with whatever issues are most pressing to the individual, and deals with that first. So you can never really compare yourself with other program users - but suffice it to say, for most the improvement is gradual, but is long-lasting and improves even more over time, even after the program has been completed. You can read the success story thread for more personal experiences.As far as pelvic floor dysfunction with respect to constipation, I believe I have read in the past where biofeedback has helped this condition; I did a search on PubMed and Medscape and Medline, and didn't see any research studies that showed a connection for hypnotherapy and direct intervention for pelvic floor dysfunction. I did see that exercises and biofeedback provided some improvement. However, in my opinion, I would think that the IBS program would help with this area in terms of coping and proper relaxation, and constipation in general. In my case, the program helped me with other abdominal surgery, pain, etc. If you would like to ask Mike as far as his experience (if any, I am not aware if he has done this directly other than in relation to IBS) with pelvic floor dysfunction using hypnotherapy, you may ask him on the contact page of the above website.Hope this answered your questions. Be sure to follow the schedule as outlined, and be patient with yourself - just relax and let it flow.


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Nancy, I've been wondering the same thing. I'm pretty convinced that the pelvic floor problems I'm having are pelvic floor dyssenergia where my sphincter seizes up literally the moment I feel able to pass a stool and end up straining for god knowa how long...all very frustrating. I was hoping the hypno might help with this, I'm not C, (more D/mush-sorry)it's just I end up C because I can't let go of the stool...sorry you don't need the details. I have a feeling it might help because tension must be an issue if the muscle wont relax...must be worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks a thousand!!!! YOu are all so kind and understanding. There are good people in this world! I am asking about pelvic floor dysfunction because ever since I got pregnant I feel I have to strain the whole time to pass stool even though they are soft. Who knows maybe it is the pregnancy doing all this. Before the pregnancy I had 5 excellent years with no symptoms. My last crisis in 1999 was provoked by food poisoning and it lasted 3-4 months of severe bloating and constiipation. Now I am pregnant and back with the whole mess. I hope that it shall all pass with the delivery. Does anyone know whether such a thing can happen, can delivery make the constipatioon and bloating leave ?? For the meantime I will do the tapes .Anyhow once again thank you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy - As mentioned above,"The growing uterus itself can affect the digestive system. As the uterus grows, it can compress or even obstruct some of the parts of the digestive tract.", so yes, pregnancy can in fact cause constipation; in my own two pregnancies, I did experience constipation after delivery for a brief time until my system adjusted. But the C did leave - remember you are dealing with two factors: IBS and pregnancy - the constipation you will experience at 5 months is NORMAL, and my not be "IBS" at all- but I would still do the CDs because it will help you cope and deal with any health/comfort issues overall. Your body is changing, and may certainly effect and account for your difficulty in passing, even with soft stools.One of my physician assistant friends does not have IBS, but she listens to the IBS program for stress reduction and relaxation due to her job demands. So, suffice it to say, there is really no way to know if your C is IBS or pregnancy related - unless you are experiencing it in a different way than previously.I would just do the program, relax, take plenty of fluids, and keep with the program - it will help you cope with this, and once you deliver your little one, I think it will also help you heal. Mike also has a program for PND, if needed - just thought I'd mention that.Take care of yourself, rest, relax, listen and you will be feeling the best as can be expected - all good wishes for a healthy pregnancy and delivery!


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello once again just wondering is there a way I can contact Michael through e-mail?? I am on day 18 and I feel like I do not notice anything happening. I know that I am pregnant and that things may work differently in my case but my bloated stomach is unbearable and the constipation that goes with it too. My main fear is that this will persist after the pregnancy and remain for many years. I am now off work because of the tremendous discomfort from the bloated stomach. I am sooooooooooo scared that this will remain with me. Especially after reading soo many stories , one gets frightened. Do you think that mikeï¿½s tapes can help me with this, if not this time around , next time around? I have the stomach bloating even when I listen to the tapes, which makes it soo difficult to relax that sometimes I think it will not work. I do not stop crying because it gets to a point that one can not handle the discomfort anymore. Once again thanks for you help.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy - Firstly - (((HUGS))), and I am so sorry that you are having such pain and discomfort, but day 18 is very early in the program, and you are just beginning the foundation stage - the actual symptoms are addressed in the second session which you have only listened to for 7 days - it takes the subconscious mind time to unlearn the old thought patterns - you are very early on in the program, and as mentioned before, the effects might be felt early on, but for the majority of patients the most change is noticed after program completion, and the very first beginnings sometimes felt at day 27.Don't give up - keep listening no matter how you are feeling. Since you can't make your own self a "control", you won't know if you would have felt as you do now without the sessions, or if you would feel even worse, but suffice it to say, your body is undergoing normal physical changes, and you will feel them. I am very short, and my pregnancies were quite difficult - I had the C too, and for a few weeks beyond delivery, then I went back to my IBS - D. (This was over 10 years prior to the development of the IBS Audio Program!) So do not be discouraged one bit that you don't notice anything just yet - you may not notice anything until delivery, or until the 100 days are over, or you may notice some improvement tomorrow, then a bit of a relapse, then some more improvement beyond the first, and so forth.Everyone is different - you can't compare to what others' experienced, and you can't even compare to yourself since your pregnancy is not IBS, but does effect it. I don't think clinical trials for the symptoms for C and bloating were done on patients who were pregnant - these symptoms are just part of pregnancy, so it is hard to differentiate the two while you are expecting, and just after delivery.Make sure you are doing everything physically possible to reduce the possibility of the C and bloatedness - you know the common suggestions of no pop, fizzy things, beans, peas, foods that create gas - that is a given of course. And also, if you don't do this already, get a body pillow, or several pillows, and make sure your knees are bent - laying on your side with pillows between your bent knees, and one under your tummy will support your tummy better, and also allow you to pass any gas more easily - also ask your gyne/nurse for any tips, or if you can take something like simethecone (gas-X) or beano, etc. that may be of help to you so you can listen to your program in more comfort.First get yourself through the pregnancy. Don't worry if this will be with you for many years. If you believe it will be, it certainly will be - but you have started on the road to help yourself, and it may be that it will help you soon, or that it will help you after the second time around. For me, it was the second time around because I had severe surgery issues, etc, not related to IBS, that the subconscious mind took care of first.There is concern that constipation and bloating are the most difficult of the IBS symptoms to address - some folks have had remarkable improvement, and others get relief in terms of relaxing better, and others are not helped. But don't assume after only 18 days that you are in the last, and smallest, group. You need to give yourself time for your subcon mind to learn the techniques to help you help yourself.I can't tell you how many nights and days I have cried because of IBS. Buckets. And there are times I still cry from other pain I have (not IBS), but the IBS program has helped me cope over and above meds, etc.But in addition to crying because of your pain and frustration level, your hormones are all wacked out too, and will add to your weepiness tendencies - I know this from my own two pregnancies. It helps to know that even though what you are experiencing is a bummer, it is within the "normal" limits of your condition - IBS or not. Being pregnant is not comfortable, and constipation and bloating are for many ( but sometimes not all) women, a part of it whether you have IBS or not - it is worse for some women than others, but it is just a fact - but you are doing more for it than most ladies do, so that is a step closer to feeling better for you. If you still feel the need to contact Michael, you may email your concerns to:TimeLineUS###msn.com and I will see that he gets your questions, although he will most likely give you similar info as this. Michael is very ill at the moment, so it may take some time for a reply.But in the meantime, as I said above just keep at it, keep listening, you are still just new to it, and hold positive thoughts as best as you can.I send you my wishes for feeling better soon - take care of yourself, rest, and hang in there!







~ Marilyn


----------



## NancyMP (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you Marilyn. You do not know how gratefull I am for your help. I will try to be positive and think that most bodies change after pregnancy and I will certainly continue doing the audio program and if necessary I will redo it again. I am now hoping that my subconcsious mind will help me. It was interesting to hear how you were constipated as well during pregnancy even though you had ibs d. Before my pregnancy, for 5 years I was perfect with no constipation. So I guess I have to have faith that once these hormones go down things will slowly return, maybe with the help of the audio 100. Thanks a million times.


----------



## ellenr (Nov 28, 2004)

I started on Dr. Michael Mahoney's 100-day program 32 days ago and it has been amazingly helpful. I have had a normal bowel movement almost every day for 2 weeks, reduced bloating, and less anxiety. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)




----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Good luck Nancy, and you are welcome!Ubu1, thank you for your encouraging post - I will add it to our help - success thread to encourage others!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

May be of interest - http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/496828?src=mp Common Myths About Constipation DispelledNews Author: Laurie Barclay, MDCME Author: Dï¿½sirï¿½e Lie, MD, MSEdJan. 4, 2005 ï¿½ A review article in the January issue of The American Journal of Gastroenterology dispels many of the common myths about constipation, such as that increased intake of fluids and fiber is necessary and that laxatives are harmful."Chronic constipation is uncomfortable, but not dangerous," lead author Stefan A. Mï¿½ller-Lissner, MD, from Humboldt University in Berlin, Germany, says in a news release. "This might be the reason why medical doctors often do not take it seriously. There are many unproven beliefs about constipation, but most of them are not tenable upon closer investigation with scientific methods."The American College of Gastroenterology states that constipation is one of the most common gastrointestinal (GI) tract complaints in the U.S. and in Western countries. In the U.S., there are at least 2.5 million physician visits for constipation each year, and costs of laxatives are in the hundreds of millions of dollars.Based on a review of medical trials, the authors found no evidence for the "autointoxication" theory suggesting that diseases may arise when poisonous substances are absorbed from stools within the colon.Dolichocolon, defined as an elongated colon, does not appear to cause constipation. The role of sex hormones in changing GI tract function during the menstrual cycle seems to be minimal, whereas during pregnancy, sex hormones may contribute to slowed gut transit. Although hypothyroidism can cause constipation, hypothyroidism is rare in patients presenting with constipation.The authors suggest that a diet lacking fiber should not be assumed to be the cause of chronic constipation. Although some patients may benefit from a fiber-rich diet, many patients with more severe constipation get worse symptoms when increasing dietary fiber intake. Unless there is evidence of dehydration, there is no evidence that increasing fluid intake can successfully treat constipation.Constipation may be associated with decreased physical activity in the elderly, but many other factors are likely to contribute. Nonetheless, intervention programs to increase physical activity as part of a broad rehabilitation program may be helpful.At recommended doses, stimulant laxatives are unlikely to be harmful to the colon. Although some patients with chronic constipation depend on laxatives for satisfactory bowel function, this is not the result of prior laxative intake. Tolerance to stimulant laxatives is uncommon; there is no evidence of "rebound constipation" after stopping laxative intake, and there is no potential for addiction even though laxatives may be misused.Chronic constipation appears to be associated with an increased risk of colorectal cancer, but there are no data suggesting that stimulant laxatives are an independent risk factor for colorectal cancer."Patients may no longer be bothered by ineffective advice regarding fiber and fluid ingestion nor threatened by the side effects of laxatives," Dr. Mï¿½ller-Lissner says. "Also, unnecessary colonic resections may be avoided."Am J Gastroenterol. 2005;100:232-242Learning Objectives for This Educational ActivityUpon completion of this activity, participants will be able to: Identify some common myths about constipation. Explain current evidence to dispel the most commonly held myths about constipation. Clinical ContextConstipation is one of the most frequent GI tract complaints in the U.S. and other Western countries. There are at least 2.5 million visits to the physician for constipation annually in the U.S., with hundreds of millions of dollars spent on laxatives and other treatments. With chronic constipation, patients may have constipation for weeks and have recurring bouts for long periods. The colon serves to conserve water by reabsorbing fluids, allows bacteria to split fiber into absorbable nutrients, and expels residue according to a complex interplay of motility and intrinsic and extrinsic sphincter function. However, perceptions of the definition of "optimal bowel function" (for example, based on stool frequency, hardness, and consistency) leading to efforts to restore normality can often be opinion-based rather than evidence-based, according to the authors.The current authors reviewed the literature and the myths surrounding this common symptom and provide some insights into and clinical guidelines for managing this common complaint. They noted that evidence to support commonly held beliefs is often lacking.Study HighlightsMyths about etiologic factors Dolichocolon, described as an elongated but not dilated colon, has been implicated in the etiology of constipation with little evidence. Studies in women with constipation suggest no difference between women with short or long colons. There is thus no support for the routine use of colon shortening procedures such as resection and bypass for treating chronic constipation. Constipation in children is more common in boys than girls. However between the ages of 15 and 50 years, constipation is more common in females. Stool transit time and weight have not been demonstrated to differ between the luteal and follicular phases of the menstrual cycle. The observation that females with chronic constipation have more gynecologic surgery appears to arise from a misconception that gynecologic or pelvic pain is related to the constipation. Sex hormones do not appear to play a role in constipation under normal physiologic conditions but may contribute to altered gut function and slowed transit time during pregnancy. Patients with severe chronic constipation have specific abnormalities of circulating gut hormones (such as higher somatostatin and lower pancreatic glucagons), which regulate bowel motility. However whether these changes are primary or secondary to the constipation is unknown. Among patients presenting with constipation, hypothyroidism is rare. Routine thyroid testing is not recommended in the absence of other clinical features of hypothyroidism. Myths about treatment of constipation A diet poor in fiber should not be assumed to be the cause of constipation but could be a contributing factor. Patients with chronic constipation may do worse with an increase in dietary fiber intake. Those with a relative fiber deficiency may show improvement. Gas production from fiber metabolism often limits acceptability. There is no evidence that constipation can be treated by increasing the fluid intake unless there is evidence of dehydration. Those who are more active have a lower incidence of constipation. Elderly patients with poor mobility and depression have a higher rate of constipation, but other factors may play roles. Vigorous physical activity such as running a marathon increases gut and colonic activity and can lead to dramatic increases in large bowel function. Myths about laxative use It is unlikely that the use of stimulant laxatives at normal doses are harmful to the colon. Although chronic constipation appears to be associated with a higher risk of colorectal cancer, there are no data to support that stimulant laxatives use is an independent risk factor. Tolerance to stimulant laxatives is uncommon and is restricted to the most severe users of laxatives for whom other laxatives are ineffective. Laxatives do not cross the blood-brain barrier, and there is no pharmacologic basis for addiction. However, laxatives are more likely to be misused by psychiatric patients. Laxatives have not been shown to contribute to true weight loss. Pearls for PracticeMyths about constipation include belief in dolichocolon, menstrual hormonal changes, and gynecologic problems as etiologic factors. There is little evidence to support the addiction and tolerance potential of laxatives and the routine recommendation of increasing fluids and fiber intake in the treatment of chronic constipation.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Give Mike our best wishes for a speedy recovery Marilyn will ya?







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Will do, BQ! And (((HUGS)) and best wishes to you for the New Year as well.  ~ M


----------

